# Yanking my hair out with disobediant Audacity (font problems)



## Eponasoft (Jun 21, 2011)

First of all, what the fudge toolkit does Audacity 1.2.4 use? I figured it was GTK, but for some reason, certain elements of its UI are being a pain in the tail and I can't figure out how to fix them. Screenshot here:

http://www.nodtveidt.net/whatthefudge.png

The monstrous font in the upper-lefthand corner of the track window is utterly disgusting, and the same font mishap can be found in other places of the window. I've used both KDE's interface changer tools as well as gtk-chtheme but can't get this damn font to change to something decent. The same font can be found in some places in Firefox 3.6.17 (namely the edit window I'm using to type this message) so I would assume that it uses the same toolkit.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD bsdlaptop 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
Using KDE 3.5.10


----------



## tingo (Jun 24, 2011)

It uses wxWidgets, according to the port's dependencies. FWIW, I have used Audacity 1.2.4 and 1.3.13 with XFCE without seeing the problems you are having.


----------

